# Rotating Curriculums



## Rob Broad (Jul 17, 2004)

Has anyone had or have any involvement with Rotating Curriculums? I realize this is primarily a question for instructors, but I am a curious about the idea of Rotating Curriculums.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 18, 2004)

What do you mean by "rotating curriculms"?

(Technically is curricula, but hey... tomay-to / tomah-to)

Seriously though, please elaborate.

TK


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 18, 2004)

A Rotating Curriculum is designed for children's classes. What it does is allow the instructor to teach several levels of students the same material regardless of belt level. In the end you still end up with all the same at junior black belt but parts of it can be taught in any order. 

Rotating Curricilum is divided into month - specific applications and goals. So instead of the instructor running from wheite belts to yellow, to ??? each month everybody learns about a certain area of the arts. January would be targeted towards sparring, the beginners would work on sparring drills while the higher belts would get to put ont heir gear and go at it. This allows the instructor more time withte group. You then have several months form a block, by the end of the block you end up with students that have all the required material to advance a belt level. 

I am looking for more information before I make up my mind about the usefulness or uselessness of this approach. It was very confusing for me to grasp in the beginning but the more I read about it the more ideas that pop into my head.


----------

